# Curtis 1268 Controller not working?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

InazumaRyuu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got an old SepEx 1268/1520 Controller that doesn't seem to work. I have wired up everything properly according to this manual http://curtisinstruments.com/Uploads/DataSheets/1268%20manual(12D).pdf But no LED comes on neither does anything work on it.
> 
> ...


Hi Inaz,

Why do you think that manual for the model 1268 applies to your model 1520-5501? 


http://www.vendio.com/stores/lsvcar...e/curtis-motor-controller-1520-5/lid=22952442

I don't know much about either, but wiring might be different. 

major


----------



## nemo2 (Jul 22, 2017)

If you are missing the B+ look near the B+ post between the two logic boards. There is some type of connection at that point where the old one I replaced (then took apart to look at) had a burnt component. There are a lot of possible causes but just thought I would pass this along. You may have already resolved it since I noticed this was back in 2016.


----------

